# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Doc sust i might take you up on that training program advise

## sonar1234

My basement is almost ready, we had some leaks in the foundation walls, but they have been repaired.

I am gonna build myself a home gym, with a inclinable bench, so i can do bench press, incline press, military press.

I will buy a leg press/hack squat machine has well and a chin bar.

The whole thing will probably cost me around 2500$ but what the hell i can buy bits and pieces, when i am clear to go back in the gym i still have a full year membership at a club.

So i can save my money and buy little by little.

I was just wondering Doc what your program sounded like?

I wont deadlift anymore and neither will i squat, other then that i will be ok, i also love full body workout.

----------

